# Watchmen



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone been watching it?

Really good so far, almost feels a bit like Westworld, a few stories being told simultaneously that will no doubt gradually all come together.

Loving the score, but i'm a bit of Trent Reznor fan.

Just need to work out why the 7th Cavalry are all wearing Rorshach masks...


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'm really enjoying it.

Just found this site today it's supposed to be a wikipedia style site set up by Agent Petey in the show that gives a lot of background information to the story.

https://www.hbo.com/peteypedia


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Tried it, tbh thought not very good.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Is it a series based around the watchmen film?

If so then I don't remember actually thinking much to the film (it was a long time ago though) so I'll probably pass it over until I've run out of other things to watch.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

vsideboy said:


> Is it a series based around the watchmen film?
> 
> If so then I don't remember actually thinking much to the film (it was a long time ago though) so I'll probably pass it over until I've run out of other things to watch.


The film was absolutely fantastic! Started the whole genre of super heroe movies taking a more serious/dark approach.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

hmm, I might have to revisit the film then.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> The film was absolutely fantastic! Started the whole genre of super heroe movies taking a more serious/dark approach.


I agree, was very different to the usually superhero movie. This missus got bored with with the film and went off and did something else and she's getting bored of the series too, so i guess it's not for everyone. Admittedly the series is a bit slow at the moment, but i feel it is building up and i'm really enjoying it.

Nothing beats Sam Raimi's "Darkman" though, Niam Leeson at his best! :thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

It follows on from the comic book ending rather than the film ending.


----------

